# You Tube on DTV DVR's



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Last week I purchased a Cisco/Linksys E3000 Router so I could use the VOD on my DTV DVR'S. When I search for shows the receiver upstairs list YOUTUBE as an option. When I do a search downstairs the YOUTUBE option doesn't appear.

Can someone tell me if i have to do something to make the receiver recognize YOUTUBE? I did reset the receiver and I am connected to the internet. streaming the YOUTUBE clips upstairs isn't a problem just on the downstairs receiver.

Thanks.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

How are the receivers networked together (YouTube comes over the internet connection).


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

I have power link upstairs and I have a Cisco WETN160 Dual Band Wireless adapter for downstairs. I don't have problems downstairs downloading VOD shows.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Since both can access the Internet (one for Youtube and the other for VOD), it doesn't really matter how they are interconnected.

Is it possible that the downstairs HR2x hasn't received the new software?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ahrjmr said:


> I have power link upstairs and I have a Cisco WETN160 Dual Band Wireless adapter for downstairs. I don't have problems downstairs downloading VOD shows.


OK, one thing you can check is if you have set up parental controls, there's a new entry for web video that defaults to block, change that to allow. Also, your sig doesn't mention the -number for the receivers, you might want to check http://www.redh.com/dtv/ and see if they have the current levels of software installed, if not do a forced download to pick up the current code.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

RAD said:


> OK, one thing you can check is if you have set up parental controls, there's a new entry for web video that defaults to block, change that to allow. Also, your sig doesn't mention the -number for the receivers, you might want to check http://www.redh.com/dtv/ and see if they have the current levels of software installed, if not do a forced download to pick up the current code.


They must also be HD-DVR type receivers for this to work.
(In your case it looks like they are)

HD receivers H21/H22/H23/H24 won't work for this.

DVRs are required for VOD and YouTube Videos.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

harsh said:


> Since both can access the Internet (one for Youtube and the other for VOD), it doesn't really matter how they are interconnected.
> 
> Is it possible that the downstairs HR2x hasn't received the new software?


All software versions that are spooling support Youtube .. there is no need for "new software" ..

I did get word late today that all issues are resolved. If your Internet access is working from the DVR, then YouTube should be working. Press & hold {INFO} and then choose "More System Info" and scroll down. You should see "Internet Connected" on the list.

Also make sure TV Apps are working by pressing the right arrow when Live TV is going.


----------



## dslchiphead (Nov 28, 2005)

tbolt said:


> They must also be HD-DVR type receivers for this to work.
> (In your case it looks like they are)
> 
> HD receivers H21/H22/H23/H24 won't work for this.
> ...


Is this still true in that HD receivers H21/H22/H23/H24 won't work to call up YouTube videos? Why is that? Plays back DVRs recorded shows.

Thanks.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

H2x receivers don't have a hard drive where the YouTube content is stored for playback. They can play DVR recorded shows because they are streamed from the DVR.


----------

